

‘I believe in e-democracy’ - Russia’s communications minister - chewymouse
http://www.rt.com/news/russian-communications-minister-nikiforov-451/

======
Intermediate
Only idiots can take words comes from Russian Government seriously. There are
only huge kickbacks, budget waste and thievery behind the propaganda they
forcing down our throats.

